# Anyone remember this?



## LD

Garcia Royal Bonyl mono line, I really liked it and used it for years then they quit making it.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Back then it was brown gold. I couldn't afford it so most of the time I used K-mart mono. When I did buy a spool I thought I was about something. Do you remember looking at the end of the line and seeing the line was made with a flat side on it, you had to look close. Or am I thinking about another line???? been awhile.


----------



## LD

Yes it came 2 spools in a box that were connected together. What got me thinking about this, I saw quite alot of it on Ebay recently. 
I have an old 209 Peen still with it on it. It is round, YES there was a flat line, I do remember.


----------



## moore

the flat line was made by trilene i believe , i remember the box saying something in the lines of 20lb but cast like 12lb. the worse line to tie a good knot with.

that was in the early to mid nineties


----------



## kneekap

*yep*

I had a couple of surf reels spooled with it from @1971, I think.
Used them in 1999 before re-lining and it still worked fine.

It was the primo line back then.


----------



## Reloder28

Royal Bonnyl was some great "fishin strang." My cousin won the battle with a 52" Red on 12# or 14# test Royal Bonnyl.


----------

